# Current USA lighting



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

Does anyone know what is the model of the Current USA 48" on sale (30% discount) at Sea U Marine?

Is it the Extreme Pro?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

If you happen to get the info via pm, can you post it, I'm curious too...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://seaumarine.com/specials.htm

It's the 48" and 36" 4 (Nove Extreme) and 6 bulb (Nova Extreme Pro) fixtures.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Sheesh, just doing some research to find out more about this liight and talk about Canadians being overcharged (NOT st SEA-U-MARINE, I don't know their price)

Canada:

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...l0/currentusasundial48t5highoutput4x54w10k460

US

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...l0/currentusasundial48t5highoutput4x54w10k460


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

I planned to get one from the States by having someone bring it up to Toronto. But now with the discount at Sea U Marine, I just changed my mind and bought one from Sea U Marine.

With the LED lunar lighting and Marineland activated carbon (plus other aquarium things), I will get it from the States. It is much cheaper to get from the States.


----------



## agcoady (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm also debating going to get this fixture from Sea U Marine

On the currentusa site it says you need a cover for you aquarium to use those fixtures. Is that just them covering their butts, or is it actually necessary? I hadn't planned on putting a cover on  I've seen some retailers using these lights w/o a cover

If you're interested in getting stuff from the states here is a link you may find useful: http://www.usaddressinc.com/


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The fixture coms with a splash guard (which must be used to take advantage of the active cooling on the Pro model - not sure if the Nova Extreme 4 bulb has fans).

And yeah, it's to cover their butts. Nobody uses them with a cover on their tank. I have the 6 bulb 20" version, and I just periodically clean the splash guard.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Canadians are not over charged. Americans just buy 10 times what we do and the stores can make money on volume. If Canada had as big a market we would have prices like that too. 

Plus have you ever bought fish down in the states? They sell for much higher then here retail. so the stores make up a bit on livestock to compensate for lower dry goods. Canada is the opposite. We won't spend money on the fish so they have to make it up on the dry goods. 

If people weren't so cheap when it came to the fish, the dry good prices would come down. but here in Canada i can say we get crappy fish (for the most part) and we only pay for crappy fish. 

Guppies, angels, goldfish, and many common type fish are far less quality then the days when i first got into the hobby. Frankly i think most of the stuff in stores is not even worth feeding let alone buying and keeping.


----------

